# How to stop dog from scratching wood deck?



## Grey

Riggs is naughty. It seems that if I don't let them in right when he wants to come in, instead of sunbathing on the deck like my other dog, he'll scratch at the deck and bring up bits of wood and chew on them. We have these scratch areas all over our back deck. How can I stop this naturally? Sure, I can let them in right when they want to come in -- but they often like to be outside in our fenced yard for hours in the summer. Is there any solution I can supply? Or do I just need to keep a really close eye on him? Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Sprocket

I would sprinkle cayenne pepper on the deck as well as that nasty "No chew" spray they sell at pet stores. Make the deck taste horrible. Also, you might want to keep some great toys out there for him so he wants to play with those instead.

A few firm "NO" and "LEAVE IT" lessons may also help as well


----------



## magicre

maybe lay an indoor/outdoor rug down?


----------



## flashyfawn

I think probably the long term solution is to supervise him and interrupt him when he does it. But in the meantime, I'd get something to cover your deck so he can't do it anymore, and you can start to break the habit. I'm thinking like a heavy duty rubber mat or something? Something thick and heavy enough that he can't really dig it up, and your other dog would still be able to comfortably sunbathe on it.


----------



## Grey

Thanks for the tips! I am hesistant about cayenne pepper since it'd get on their paws, but I like the idea of finding something yucky tasting. The rubber mat is a good idea, too. I do have a few outdoor rugs out there, but Iowa is so windy that they blow around.


----------



## Grey

Just wanted to share a picture. Bought two 6 x 8 outdoor carpet at Menards for $8 each. They stay down better than the simple rugs. It's worked so well and, as an added plus, I really like it on our deck.

I think he was just trying to eat the knots in the wood... but now that he can't see them, he can't do it!


----------



## Sprocket

Grey said:


> Thanks for the tips! I am hesistant about cayenne pepper since it'd get on their paws, but I like the idea of finding something yucky tasting. The rubber mat is a good idea, too. I do have a few outdoor rugs out there, but Iowa is so windy that they blow around.


Cayenne pepper is what we sprinkle on the mulch to keep the cats from pooping in it


----------

